# were can i get a turtle in N.S.W. Australia?



## wiz-fiz (Apr 4, 2008)

I was wondering, where could i get a eastern long neck turtle in N.S.W. Australia?
I have a reptiles license but not and importer/exporter license.



please reply A.S.A..P.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 4, 2008)

would they be there till late may?


----------



## bump73 (Apr 4, 2008)

Illegal to sell reptiles in shops in NSW but the shops above may be able to put you in contact with some breeders...

Ben


----------



## FAY (Apr 4, 2008)

Whereabouts in NSW are you??


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 5, 2008)

i'm in a small town 1.5 hours away from mount kozi


----------



## pugsly (Apr 5, 2008)

www.petlink.com.au

As much as there is a heap of junk on that site, you will often find turtles there.


----------

